# Bud (or Buddy), Arrow, and Oliver.



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 12, 2018)

Finally! Today they came!! I think I've named them all.. Arrow (g. Asian), Oliver (g. Asian) and Bud (budwing)....!!!

So excited! 

Thanks Deshawn for the extras... the other budwing unfortunately made Bud a fine meal...?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 12, 2018)

Neko


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 13, 2018)

Gratz with your new mantids. They are still very small. (L3?) I hope they will grow up to healthy adults. Nice names you have given them.

Sad that one budwing ended as meal.  if everything is going well with Ateyo and Leyra, I will buy a budwing again. I still like to see an adult female real life.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 13, 2018)

Beautiful! Congratulations, @Prayingmantisqueen!!! I am sorry the other budwing got eaten; they are VERY aggressive (I have 6) I am glad they arrived ok! DeShawn is awesome!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 13, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> They﻿ are still very small. (L3?)﻿﻿


I think he said L2...



MantisGirl13 said:


> DeShawn﻿ is awesome!﻿﻿﻿


I agree. I wasn't expecting extras but I am glad he sent extras!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 13, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I think he said L2...


It was a guess


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 13, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> am﻿﻿ ﻿sorry the other budwing got eaten; they are VER﻿﻿Y ﻿ag﻿gre﻿﻿ss﻿iv﻿﻿e﻿


The g. Asians were seperate the budwings were together.. 3 tubs


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 14, 2018)

Yes, well, at least he sent extras!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 14, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yes, well, at least he sent extras!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Right!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 14, 2018)

Update on my little ones' progress..! 

Doing well and happy, Neko is a serious jumper, I mean every step is like a jump! And he/she loves to jump from my hand to skirt and scare me to death! 

Eating great all though I'm hoping a molt is in the cards soon... When they are so tiny it is stressful to handle them!

My adult Carolina named Carolynn (PS If you haven't noticed I love naming things!) laid an oothcea today! Yay!

Also I found 3 wild ooths and my brother found and (sold?) me 3 more so six(!!!) wild ooths (Chinese), I want to hatch and release in garden this spring.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 15, 2018)

Congratulations on all the ooths! Neko sounds like fun! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 15, 2018)

Arrow molted last night! L3 now!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 15, 2018)

Nice, and it was a good molt if i see it on the pic. Leyra and Ateyo molted both last week.



Prayingmantisqueen said:


> When they are so tiny it is stressful to handle them! ﻿


Yeah when they are small they are jumpy. Leyra is the jumpy one at my place. I lost Leyra for a while because she jumped away, found her later on the ground. Glady Scooby wasn't in the room. I found her on ground.  Scooby goes after everything that moves. Escaped grasshoppers are always found by him  

I think next after next molt I can let them roam a bit. think then they are big enough to keep an eye on them. Now i am afraid i will loose them.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 15, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Now﻿ i﻿ am afraid i will loose them.


Exactly!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 15, 2018)

Congratulations on the molt! I hope you can get more comfortable handling them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

Update:

Every one reached L3 just fine PTL.

Now I think I hava a little name thinking to do a switch two around because I think my previous Zaria (new male name coming...) is now a male (maybe) and Alayi will get the name Zaria (because I like it better than Alayi) and she is still female. Neko is getting a female name too I believe as (it) just molted this morning and I think there are 6 not 8.... Ooopsie!

Oh well you live and learn...!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

Gratz on the molts. With my mantids I waited with names till I was sure wat they are.  But you can keep the names you are not using for other mantids?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

Well, lets see if you all can understand this...

Alayi is now Oliver (he is a lovely green color)

Neko is now Bud (she is a he, I think)

Zaria is now Arrow (she is a he I believe)

So Ladies and Gents I present Bud, Oliver and Arrow!! (Names are permanent now).

Updated pictures coming soon.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

You can change the name in the title of this topic.

I am waiting for the new pics


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> You can change the name in the title of this topic.
> 
> I am waiting for the new pics


I was wondering about that! How do you do that?

Okay ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 19, 2018)

Go to your openings post and edit it. There you can change the topic title  .


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks! It's changed.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 20, 2018)

Cool names! I usually choose names where gender doesn't matter, or wait until they are sexable.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 23, 2018)

http://



Here is Arrow! Just molted to L4 this morning! So cute ? 

The others should follow soon. Yesterday they batted at food so should be soon I'd imagine.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 23, 2018)

gratz on the molt.  and it was a good molt when i look at the picture.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice! Congratulations on the molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 25, 2018)

Arrows abdomen (still thinking male)


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 25, 2018)

Olive abdomen view (i dont know what I am thinking now)

It confuses me... Short female looking antennae and male looking abdomen...? Wait till next molt.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 25, 2018)

Olive did molt to L4 last night.

Yay! She/he did great!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 25, 2018)

Arrow is clearly a male.

Olive I cant see the segments at the end of her abdomen clearly. If you can take a pic of her/his abdomen like Arrows , then it is better to see.

gratz on the molt.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 25, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> If﻿ yo﻿u can take a pic of her/his abdomen like Arrows , then i﻿t is ﻿better t﻿o see.﻿


She/he is uncooperative... I will try again soon!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 25, 2018)

Mantids have their own will?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 26, 2018)

Congratz on the molt, @Prayingmantisqueen! Arrow is definitely a male, but that view of Olive doesn't tell us much   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 26, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> but﻿ that v﻿iew of Olive doesn't tell us m﻿﻿uc﻿﻿h﻿


I will try for better shots. She is stubborn


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 30, 2018)

Perhaps you can tell from this picture?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is another shot


----------



## Connor (Sep 30, 2018)

Definitely looks male to me


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 30, 2018)

Yup, he is a male


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 30, 2018)

Great ....

Now I will have to buy a female. They are probly all male including the budwing.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 30, 2018)

I hope you can find a female for them.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 1, 2018)

Me too..


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes, he is a male! He is still cute, though!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 1, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yes, he is a male! He is still cute, though!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yep! And hyper


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 2, 2018)

Lol 

If you think he's hyper, you should see my new desert mantids! They are in constant motion!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 2, 2018)

@MantisGirl13how many desert mantids do you have? Can you show a pic?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 3, 2018)

I now have two, I had four, but two died. They are so tiny I cannot get a good pic with my horrible camera yet, sorry!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 3, 2018)

Budwing is L4 now!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 4, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I now have two


I hope they will reach adulthood in good health.



Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Budwing is L4 now!


Gratz on the molt


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 4, 2018)

Congratulations on the molt! I just had a budwing molt to subadult!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 4, 2018)

gratz on the molt @MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 7, 2018)

Budwing is L4 now and 

Arrow is L5!!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 8, 2018)

gratz on the molts


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

Yay! Congratz on the molts! I had an L3 ghost molt to L4 this morning too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 8, 2018)

Gratz on the molt. It is molting time?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 8, 2018)

Little mantis you changed your profile pic? 

Looks nice!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 8, 2018)

yup, This is Ateyo in his threat pose (cute pose)? He didn't want to eat.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 8, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> yup, This is Ateyo in his threat pose (cute pose)? He didn't want to eat.


Sweet!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thanks! 

Ateyo doesn't look very threatening, because of his big eyes!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 9, 2018)

He looks too cute with his big eyes indeed. he looks more he need some hugging ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Lol 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

I updated a few enclosures along with making some new ones.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

Arrow is L6 this AM


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

New enclosures for babies coming in mail!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

Same here: new enclosures for babies coming in mail!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 23, 2018)

Arrow looks cute and your new babies will be having nice homes?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 23, 2018)

Yep I think he's my fave (shhh... Dont tell his bro! Or Sparkle!) anyway time will tell!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 26, 2018)

So if Arrow has wing buds does that mean he is sub adult? He is a Giant Asian..


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 26, 2018)

Can we see a pic of his wingbuds? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 27, 2018)

_

_

Budwing molted to L5 today!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 27, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Can we see a pic of his wingbuds?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Sure!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 27, 2018)

Budwing is for sure a male.. Should I call him Bud?


----------



## Graceface (Oct 27, 2018)

I like Bud, it's a cute name! Congrats on the molt


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 28, 2018)

Bud is a cute name! 

Arrow is not sub-adult, I would guess pre-pre-sub or pre-sub adult.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Bud is a cute name!
> 
> Arrow is not sub-adult, I would guess pre-pre-sub or pre-sub adult.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Okay good! I was hoping he would have a few more to go as I haven't received the three I bought yet from Kermit (shipping out Thursday).


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2018)

I would not suggest shipping on Thursday because if the mail gets delayed again they will sit the weekend in the P.O. I asked him to send my order early next week so they will have plenty of time to arrive. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I would not suggest shipping on Thursday because if the mail gets delayed again they will sit the weekend in the P.O. I asked him to send my order early next week so they will have plenty of time to arrive.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


What shipping option did you choose? I chose overnight express with fedEX


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 31, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> What shipping option did you choose? I chose overnight express with fedEX


Oh, you chose overnight. I chose 2-day with USPS because it is a bit cheaper and I have never really had problems with it.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 31, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Oh﻿, y﻿ou chose overnight. I chose 2-day with USPS b﻿ecause it is a bit cheaper and I have never really had p﻿roble﻿m﻿s w﻿ith it﻿.


I usually do too. But since its getting colder I chose to just spend the extra and not have to worry and risk it. But definately if I chose two day I would have waited till next week.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ok. That makes sense.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 4, 2018)

Oliver jolted to L6 yesterday. Definitely a male. Handfed some fruitflies. Just wants to rest still.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 4, 2018)

Gratz on the molt


----------



## Graceface (Nov 4, 2018)

Congrats on the molt! ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 4, 2018)

Yay! Congrats on the molt!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 9, 2018)

Arrow just molted on Tuesday! Been in Missouri and he molted in travel. Perfect molt, no issues. I think he is L7 now...? Dont have my notes on me right now.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 9, 2018)

Gratz on the molt.  Good it went ok whitout troubles. Show us a pic of Arrow


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

Awesome! Congrats on the molt! I'd love to see some pics!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 18, 2018)

Cropped to fit on forum


----------



## Graceface (Dec 18, 2018)

Cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 19, 2018)

He is a beautiful mantis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 19, 2018)

He is beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------

